# Amber goo



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Yay!!! We have amber Goo!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Post pics of the new kids.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Kinda using this as a birthing log. So here we go!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

12:00 pm. Secluding herself.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

1:30 wouldn't let me touch her rear end without scratching. Wihitch is very odd.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

7:30. Goo!!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

8:00pm. Amber goo, licking lips, starey gaze.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well tell her to hurry up and get them out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ugh....SOO lucky! happy kidding!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh. Also. This morning I noticed she dropped, her ligs were gone and her udder was pretty full (almost down to her hawks or knees) if that's even what there called.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

8:30 pm. Shea stretching weird and panting


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol. I know! I've been waiting so long!!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

How long do y'all think?


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

She's contracting and in the get up lay down stary faze


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any serious pushing?


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

8:45. I can see the sack


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

how are things going? good luck!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And what do we have going on this morning???


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Anything??????


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm guessing she's had kids by now....maybe?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

AAAAHHHHH!!! Has anything happened yet??!??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoatGirlZ said:


> AAAAHHHHH!!! Has anything happened yet??!??


That's what I'm saying

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

So around 9 she had 2 bucklings! There healthy and she's doing great!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I lost my phone last night but she did great!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! will need pictures..... lol


----------

